# 89% of people can't name all of these Looney Tunes characters



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.zoo.com/quiz/89-people-...3ffc8&sg_uid=41e0172f42d14f77aeecd3a218b3ffc8


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Steve, paratrooper, pic, bisley. shipwreck, how am I doing so far?


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

The Clinton's, Obama, Pelosi, Schumer, Watters, Feinstein, Jerry Brown, Gavin Newsome, Sanders. The Cuomo's etc. Oh hell the whole God damn Democratic Party. The only thing is, is that they are not funny. They make me want to puke.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I got 45 out of 47 right. Don't know if that's a good thing or not? 

I was experiencing some burn-out at about question #30 though. But, I persisted to the end.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I also got 45 out of 47. Guess I watched a lot of Looney Tunes in my youth.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

46 of 47. Watched too many cartoons as a kid.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I think every one here is looney except you and me and I am beginning to wonder about you.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

RK3369 said:


> 46 of 47. Watched too many cartoons as a kid.


You can never watch too many cartoons, now or as a kid.
Much better than watching current political news.


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

45 of 47

I agree with the burnout around #30


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

"It's rabbit season!"
"No, it's duck season!"
"No, it's rabbit season!"
"Nope, it's duck season!"
"Pweeze, pweeze stop arguing. Just teww me what season it is."
"OK, doc, I'll tell you: It's _baseball_ season!"


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I well remember going to the movies in the 50's and getting a real show. In no particular order, you got a news reel of current events or historical value, previews of coming attractions, and a cartoon. The main feature followed all of this. And it was not infrequent that us kids stayed in the theater to watch everything a second time.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I had to guess at several of them. Some, I had no idea they were even a looney tunes character. :smt102


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

SouthernBoy said:


> I well remember going to the movies in the 50's and getting a real show. In no particular order, you got a news reel of current events or historical value, previews of coming attractions, and a cartoon. The main feature followed all of this. And it was not infrequent that us kids stayed in the theater to watch everything a second time.


Yup, I too recall those days. That's when a candy bar was $0.05. I liked Cracker Jacks and the free prize inside.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

BackyardCowboy said:


> You can never watch too many cartoons, now or as a kid.
> Much better than watching current political news.


You mean there is a difference?


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

BackyardCowboy said:


> You can never watch too many cartoons, now or as a kid.
> Much better than watching current political news.


Or are they one and the same????


----------



## Tip (Aug 22, 2012)

SouthernBoy said:


> I well remember going to the movies in the 50's and getting a real show. In no particular order, you got a news reel of current events or historical value, previews of coming attractions, and a cartoon. The main feature followed all of this. And it was not infrequent that us kids stayed in the theater to watch everything a second time.


Yep, and in our neck of the woods it was a dime to get in Saturday afternoon matinees and a quarter for the evening movies.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

47 out of 47
Put it down to a misspent youth.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

45 out of 47. Anything after about 1968, I had to guess at.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> 47 out of 47
> Put it down to a misspent youth.


Steve may grow old, but he'll never grow up. :anim_lol:


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

paratrooper said:


> Yup, I too recall those days. That's when a candy bar was $0.05. I liked Cracker Jacks and the free prize inside.


Most of the candy in the concession stand at our local theater was 10 cents. There were only two sizes and types of popcorn. The box was 15 cents and a large cup of buttered popcorn (real butter, mind you) was 25 cents.



Tip said:


> Yep, and in our neck of the woods it was a dime to get in Saturday afternoon matinees and a quarter for the evening movies.


If you were under twelve, it cost 20 cents to go to the movies. Once you were over twelve, it went up to 50 cents. My first real date was in the summer of my twelfth year, she was also twelve. We doubled with another couple to see a movie. That was in 1958 and the movie was Imitation General. I had it bad for her. We dated a little more in the early part of seventh grade until her head was turned by some upper classmen.

In the sixth grade I was a school patrol which meant that I got a movie card that allowed me to get in free twenty times on that card. The joys of youth and the excited of your first real girlfriend is magic. That girl with whom I had my first date was voted the best looking girl in our senior class. She died in 1999.


----------



## Tip (Aug 22, 2012)

SouthernBoy said:


> Most of the candy in the concession stand at our local theater was 10 cents. There were only two sizes and types of popcorn. The box was 15 cents and a large cup of buttered popcorn (real butter, mind you) was 25 cents.
> 
> If you were under twelve, it cost 20 cents to go to the movies. Once you were over twelve, it went up to 50 cents. My first real date was in the summer of my twelfth year, she was also twelve. We doubled with another couple to see a movie. That was in 1958 and the movie was Imitation General. I had it bad for her. We dated a little more in the early part of seventh grade until her head was turned by some upper classmen.
> 
> In the sixth grade I was a school patrol which meant that I got a movie card that allowed me to get in free twenty times on that card. The joys of youth and the excited of your first real girlfriend is magic. That girl with whom I had my first date was voted the best looking girl in our senior class. She died in 1999.


Mine was a reference from the mid 60's through early 70's. 
The benefits of growing up a military brat. 
But alas we only had one Saturday afternoon matinee, an 1800 movie daily and a 2030 movie daily. We were rarely allowed to partake of the 2030 movies - usually R rated and they did check ID's. On some bases you could get into the R's if you were accompanied by somebody 18 or over, other bases it had to be a parent. And since we were military brats we ALL had ID cards if we were over 10.
I remember lots of double dates with my girl's older sister (18 yr old) and her boyfriend so we could get in the movie.

Good, happy times those days.

For most of us curfew was TAPS which was played on the base-wide PA system @ 10PM. I had 10 minutes to get my butt home when TAPS played or I'd find myself staying home a while...


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

BackyardCowboy said:


> Steve may grow old, but he'll never grow up. :anim_lol:


Second childhood.
Or maybe the third?

Bugs Bunny has always been my mentor, for social occasions.
It's just that I usually come across as more of an Elmer Fudd.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

The first movie I ever went to was one that my mother made my brother take me to (he was 4 years 3 months older than me). I was four at the time and the year was 1950. I started going to movies by myself with friends probably by 1952 or 53. I do know that by 1954 I was definitely doing this because I can well remember several of the movies I saw that year. Movies were a big thing when I was a kid. And our local theater really looked like a classic movie theater... balcony and all. If was great fun for a young boy.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I only got to go to the movies a couple of times a year when either my mom or my grand parents would take me to a town big enough to have a theater. After I got out of service I took my grand mother to see Gone With the Wind re-release and she slapped me for taking her to a dirty movie.


----------

